# Browse Upcoming Movies



## ertyu (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd like a list of all upcoming movies to browse through for recording or rating.

On an older S2 TiVo I would abuse the search functionality by selecting the Movie category, entering a search of '0' and then browse through the entire list of upcoming movies.

On a new Roamio I haven't found a useful alternative. Certainly there is the Browse menu that lists movies, but there are many different categories that have be viewed one at a time and each usually only lists a few movies. Search has changed so I can't use it for browsing either.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Set up a Wishlist with only the Movie category, then in the Wishlist menu, you can select your Wishlist and see all upcoming shows (in this case, movies) that match your Wishlist.

_*Note:* I highly recommend creating your initial wishlist for the movie category with a gibberish keyword (e.g., akshfdhakjfsh), because since one of the recent software updates, all new Wishlists (by default) are set to automatically record. After you've set it up, then change it to not automatically record before removing the gibberish keyword. If you don't do this, then your TiVo will automatically start populating your To Do List with EVERY movie._


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

If you use the TiVo Guide, call it up and press the C button. Select Movies as your only category and you get a view of upcoming movies only.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have KMTTG loaded on my computer and can through the Remote tab on KMTTG can search for movies and then set up recordings through KMTTG. You can set a number of hits and select particular channels. Is a lot faster than trying to do it on the Tivo through the wishlist function, and gives you a lot more results.


----------

